# adding xps insulation to the out side of a mobile home



## Fred84 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello all I'm new to the forum and I have a couple of Questions we have a mobile home which we use as our cottage this summer we want to put on new Vinyle siding and put in new windows and we also want to beef up the insulation on the trailer and were going to add 1.5 inch xps insulation foam board on the outside of the trailer the problem I'm having are

1. should we use house wrap before the insulation if we use house wrap at all.

2. how to we instlal the windows with the foam insualtion

My orginal thought was to put on the insulation then the house wrap and then install the windows

I should also mention the mobile home only has 2x3 walls and the cabin is located in canada were the winters are very cold.

any help you guys could provide me or point me in the right direction would be much appreciated


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! 

Some reading for you, find Waldo.... http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/blogs/dept/musings/where-does-housewrap-go

http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/blogs/dept/musings/using-rigid-foam-water-resistive-barrier

http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...WO8aAe&sig=AHIEtbTHa3XRIv3GvYAMWrZBbBZoIUXgxw

And finally; http://www.mtcc1170.com/images/BCRainScreen.pdf
"or point me in the right direction"--- you asked for it! lol


Gary


----------



## Fred84 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Gary much appreciated


----------

